# “Comments not supported here"



## Allsop (Jun 8, 2015)

Although a Comments field appears in Library Mode I am getting the message “Comments not supported here” anyone now how to activate this facility? Cheers. (I am using Lightroom CS).


----------



## Nightline (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi,

maybe you cannot access it because you don't use Lightroom CC? The Comments panel is for Lightroom mobile only which is not part of Lightroom 6.

Cheers
Christian


----------



## Allsop (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks Christian, 

I do use Lightroom CC—typo in first post—but I do not use mobile, but thanks for the explanation.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jun 8, 2015)

Comments only become available when you sync a collection to LrMobile, or when you are using a published service such as Flickr or Facebook.

John


----------



## Allsop (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks John, understood.


----------



## JimiV (Jan 15, 2016)

I do use LRMobile Synch.  If I'm in the synch view so to speak, I see the comments. But back in the normal Library view, they are greyed out.   I guess I wonder why they can display in one place and not the other, as they are there.

Thanks!


----------



## clee01l (Jan 15, 2016)

johnbeardy said:


> Comments only become available when you sync a collection to LrMobile, or when you are using a published service such as Flickr or Facebook.
> 
> John


And those are comments from others, not your own user note field.


----------

